# No Brasil, quem fala "mulier"?



## Sutemi

Olá, amigos!

Estou fazendo uma pesquisa e não consigo localizar onde se fala "mulier" (provavalmente /muljɛɾ/). Me ajudem, por favor. Alguém tem uma ideia ou dica?

Agora mesmo, a minha opinião é que esta variante é das zonal rurais da Região Centro-Oeste.


----------



## guihenning

Na verdade, todo brasileiro é passível de dizer 'muliér' porque em muitos casos é assim que o 'lh' se pronuncia. Além da comuníssima variante 'muié'.


----------



## metaphrastes

@Sutemi, talvez esteja a repetir informação que já conhece, mas o _*lh*_, em português, indica a palatalização do _*l*_, e esta está associada com um som de _*i*_ muito curto, que se segue ao _*l*. _Noutras palavras, é o _*i breve *_que produz a palatalização da consoante precedente.

Se conhece algo da fonética russa, o _*lh *_em português é muito próximo dum _*l* _em russo seguido de vogal suave, ou do sinal suave. Vou tentar escrever em cirílico: мулье́р. O alfabeto sérvio tem uma letra que combina numa só o _*l *_com o мя́гкий знак (sinal suave), produzindo a palatalização e iotificação (o *i* curto): љ. Espero que a referência seja útil: sei que a fonética finlandesa é *muito *diferente da russa mas, por razões de vizinhança (e de convivência nem sempre pacífica...), talvez possa ser útil.

Esta convenção gráfica do _*lh *_ou _*nh *_indicarem a palatalização entrou na grafia portuguesa por influência da ortografia da língua provençal, ou occitana, ou _langue d'oc_, que teve muita influência na poesia galaico-portuguesa produzida na corte d'el Rei Dom Dinis - penso que daí veio a influência no nosso sistema ortográfico. Em todo o caso, menciono isto, porque o _*i *_breve não é um fonema distinto, mas faz parte dum encontro entre consoante suavizada, palatalizada, por influência da vogal seguinte _iotificada._

Mas, se se refere a uma pronúncia em que o _*i *_não é muito breve, e forma um hiato com o _*e *_que se segue (algo como _*mu-li-ér*_), nunca ouvi, e não faço ideia se é usada em alguma parte do mundo. A tendência da fala popular, como disse o guihenning, é suavizar ainda mais a palatalização do _*l: *_em vez мулье́р, муе́ (muié). E esta pronúncia, com hiato, tenderia antes a _endurecer _o _*l*_, que sofreria uma palatalização muito menos pronunciada. Isto é, iria contra a tendência popular de seguir uma pronúncia mais fácil e cómoda.


----------



## guihenning

O 'lh' brasileiro é uma consoante palatal lateral, uma boa porção posterior da língua pressiona o palato formando o som [ʎ], assim: mu.'ʎɛʀ, muitos falantes substituem esse fonema pela sequência 'lj': mu.'ljɛʀ que é levemente diferente, pois somente a ponta da língua toca a parte anterior dos dentes. De qualquer modo, por ser alófono, a pronúncia é muito parecida e qualquer um dos modos passa despercebido pelos falantes. A única pronúncia que de fato se diferencia é quando a consoante palatal [ʎ] é substituída por um iode [j], de modo que a pronúncia passe a ser mu.'jɛ(ʀ). Segundo a wikipedia, o italiano e o castelhano têm equivalentes, o 'll' da Espanha é como o nosso 'lh', mas eles tocam toda a superfície da língua no céu da boca. A consoante italiana representada por 'gl' me parece ser quase, quase idêntica à nossa.
Isso não necessariamente lhe  explica alguma coisa, mas talvez mais detalhes na pronúncia que você descreve como 'mulier' ajudaria.


----------



## AlexSantos

É muito difícil responder a essa pergunta, porque, pelo que sei, muitas regiões do brasil fazem uma fusão entre o "lh" e o "li", e alguns locais optam por pronunciar tudo como "lh" ou tudo como "li". Eu, por exemplo, pronuncio inconscientemente todos os meus "li" como "lh", então "velhinha" e "velinha" pra mim são homófonos. 

Talvez até se possa dizer que eu pronuncie "mulher" como "mulier", porque, se a palavra "mulier" realmente existisse, eu pronunciaria como "lh". De fato, eu pronuncio "família" como "familha", e uma amiga de outro estado até debochou de mim por causa disso; ao que eu retruquei que ela pronunciava "palha" como "pália".


----------



## guihenning

Pois diga a ela que a palavra deveria mesmo é ser 'familha'. 
'família' é um preciosismo peculiar ao português e ao castelhano, mas a palavra portuguesíssima seria com ele agá, parece. Veja _Famille e famiglia _ambos 'll' e 'gl' francês e italiano equivalem ao nosso 'lh'.
E tanto é verdade que a pronúncia caipira é 'famíia', e esse caipirismo só acontece onde tem 'lh'.


----------



## AlexSantos

Hahahahaha sensacional... Disso eu não sabia, apesar de que a palavra em latim é _"familia"_ mesmo. É engraçado como o português e o espanhol divergiram nesse aspecto das outras línguas. Vez por outra, quando falo espanhol, ainda me pego dizendo "famiya" por interferência do meu "li" palatalizado do português.


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> A palavra _família_ é particular. Em italiano, francês e occitano a palavra mudou normalmente, _familia > famiglia, famille, famelha_ (como em _folia > foglia, feuille, fuèlha_) com [ʎ] (depois [j] em francês moderno), pelo contrário em catalão, espanhol e português parece que essa palavra seja um cultismo, porque a evolução natural deveria ser _familia > hameja_ em español (como em _folia > hoja_).
> Então a pronúncia brasileira tá seguindo a normal evolução "românica".


----------



## Sutemi

Obrigado pelas respostas, elas são ótimas e bem explicadas. Na primeira mensagem tinha um erro: escrevi  /muliɛɾ/ ao invés de  /muljɛɾ/, mas isso não afeitou as respostas pois a minha intenção foi clara para vocês. Em qualquer lugar, corrigi o meu erro.


----------



## Vanda

E no nordeste: mulé.


----------



## Sutemi

Vanda said:


> E no nordeste: mulé.



Que bom! Você abriu a porta para falar (comparar) variantes da palavra "mulher" no contexto brasileiro e como você é uma moderadora, não terá um problema. Excelente! Obrigado, Vanda.

Tenho as seguintes variantes:
"Mulier" = /muljɛɾ/. Esta variante é provavelmente inespecífica e não tem a ver com os dialetos e sotaques brasileiros.
"Mulé" = /mulɛ/ ou /mulɛ:/ é nordestina.
"Mulher" = /muʎɛɾ/ é “padronizada”, mais ou menos. Não quero ofender, por favor.
"Muié" = /mujɛ:/ ou /mujɛ/ é caipira (Fonte: The Urbanization of Rural Dialect Speakers, 1985, página 60, linha 24).
"MulheRR" = /muʎɛɹ/ é caipira e especificamente do interior do estado de São Paulo.

Comentários? Crítica?


----------



## Vanda

Mais ou menos isso aí mesmo, de modo geral.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Os _homi_ gostam das _mulé_.


----------



## metaphrastes

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Os _homi_ gostam das _mulé_


Neste caso, para ficar perfeitamente idiomático, o verbo tinha de vir também no singular - os artigos definidos são mais que suficientes para indicar o número... Como em _Os mininu gosta di jabuticaba _


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

metaphrastes said:


> Neste caso, para ficar perfeitamente idiomático, o verbo tinha de vir também no singular - os artigos definidos são mais que suficientes para indicar o número... Como em _Os mininu gosta di jabuticaba _


Eu me atrapalhei.


----------



## Nino83

Olá a todos! 
O que me parece é que embora haja tendências regionais, há uma certa variacão também entre a mesma cidade. Por exemplo Gilberto Gil, de Salvador de Baia fala _mulher_ e no Rio, Luiz Melodia fala _mulié_ mas Seu Jorge fala (e canta) _mulher_ ("se fosse mu[ʎ]er feia tava tudo certo, mu[ʎ]er bonita mexe com o meu coração", Amiga da minha mulher).


----------



## metaphrastes

Nino83 said:


> Por exemplo Gilberto Gil, de Salvador de Baia fala _mulher_ e no Rio, Luiz Melodia fala _mulié_ mas Seu Jorge fala (e canta) _mulher_


Francamente, ao longo deste fio tenho tido alguma dificuldade em distinguir a diferença precisa e demarcada entre uma e outra pronúncia. Lido bastante com fonética, mas numa vertente prática (que certamente necessita dalgum embasamento teórico) e, embora conheça algo do Alfabeto Fonético Internacional, estou longe de o dominar.
Com as minhas limitadas luzes, vejo o _lh _basicamente como uma versão palatalizada do _l. _Simplificando muito, o que é a palatalização, de forma geral? A língua avança em direcção ao palato duro, à parte frontal do céu-da-boca, e tende a enrolar a ponta para baixo e para dentro. Isto suaviza a consoante, torna-a _"mole", "molhada", "suave"_, como algumas línguas a descrevem. A palatalização está sempre associada a um grau maior ou menor de _iotificação_, isto é, o som de um _i _breve que segue a consoante. Assim como o grau de palatalização é variável de região para região e de pessoa para pessoa, o grau de iotificação também é - este _i _breve pode ser claramente audível como no _y _de _yes_, ou pode ser residual, inaudível em separado e como algumas gramáticas descrevem, _como que simultâneo à consoante palatalizada. _Alguns contextos fonéticos - a proximidade ou não de certas consoantes ou vogais - tendem a tornar mais ou menos audível a iotificação mas, nalgum grau, esta sempre está lá.

Um exemplo talvez mais familiar se encontra no italiano, onde frequentemente um _i _é adicionado após um _c _ou um _g, _de modo a serem palatalizados: _ciao. _O _i _não é audível, mas o que faz é mudar a pronúncia de _cao _para _txao _ou _tchao. _Por via de palatalização, nós vemos a seguinte evolução fonética para o grupo _ci: _no latim clássico, pronunciava-se _ki; _mais tarde, aparecem as pronúncias palatalizadas _txi _ou _tchi_, como no italiano ou no romeno; e, como no francês, espanhol ou português, temos a pronúncia _si_, que se afasta ainda mais do som duro do _k.
_
Por que o _i _tem este efeito "mágico", em tantas línguas, de transformar e suavizar a consoante que o antecede? Porque é a vogal mais frontal, em que a língua avança mais em direcção ao palato duro, e que propicia a consoante ser suavizada com o avançar e enrolar da ponta da língua. Mas há incontáveis exemplos, sobretudo no romeno ou no italiano, e ainda no russo, em que este _i breve, semivogal_, se torna inaudível ou quase, e o que fica é a versão "molhada", "suave" da consoante.

A mim, parece-me entre difícil e impossível demarcar uma fronteira clara entre _lh _e _li_, porque palatalização e iotificação andam tão unidas quanto unha e carne - onde começa a unha, e onde acaba a carne? O que acontece - para falar duma maneira não-técnica - é que nalgumas pronúncias a _carne _é mais cheinha, e o _i breve _é mais audível; e a _unha _pode ser mais macia ou um pouco mais rija, conforme o grau de palatalização ou suavização da consoante, que pode ser maior ou menor.

Mas, se alguém tiver à mão exemplos escritos em AFI e com gravações, mostrando a diferença clara entre uma e outra pronúncia, até posso ficar convencido e dar o braço a torcer. Para os meus ouvidos incultos, a discussão soa como _"qual a diferença *exacta *entre azul celeste e azul-bebé?" _(aquele azul clarinho usado nas roupas dos bebés meninos); _"qual a diferença *exacta* entre cor de burro-quando-foge e burro-quando-volta?" _(são cores ambíguas, indefinidas).


----------



## Nino83

Olá, metaphrastes.
Por exemplo, em italiano, temos _gli_ (lhe) vs. _li_ (os).
_*Gli* ho detto_ => [*ʎi*] [ɔ] ['detto] => [*ʎɔ*d'detto]
_*Li* ho visti_ => [*li*] [ɔ] ['visti] => [*ljɔ*v'visti]
li
gli
Alguns exemplos de pares mnimos: _l'Italia_ vs. _li taglia_ ou _l'Emilia_ vs. _le miglia_, _figli_ vs. _fili_ (o /ʎ/ entre vogais é curto nos acentos da Pianura Padana, no norte da Itália), _dilli_ vs. _digli_, _dalli_ vs. _dagli_ (o /ʎ/ entre vogais é longo, geminado, em italiano standard peninsular).


----------



## guihenning

Em Português não há pares foneticamente distintos, mas eu ouço a diferença.
em 'baralho' não há vestígio vocálico de _i _[bɐ.ɾa.ʎʊ]. Em 'quadrilha' pode haver [kwa.'dɾi.lʲɐ] ou [kwa.'dɾi.ʎɐ]
A impressão que tenho é que antes de vogais arredondadas sempre se fará ʎ, enquanto que antes de outras vogais a vogal palatal pode sair de cena cedendo lugar para lʲ, pelo menos no Brasil. A minha 'consciência' do som vem de que eu consigo conscientemente pronunciá-lo ou não, e tenho a impressão de que o 'lh' em português seja razoavelmente mais longo que lʲ.


----------



## Nino83

Interessante a distinção que você faz entre vogais arredondadas e não, Gui. Não tinha pensado nisso. 
A minha impressão, pelo que eu vejo e ouço na televisão ou nas canções, é que a pronuncia mais comum é _mu[ʎ]er_, mais isso pode depender do fato que os canais televisivos que vejo com mais frequência são o SBT e Rede Globo, que não representam os acentos nordestinos, mais tem muitos artistas nordestinos que ouço.


----------



## metaphrastes

guihenning said:


> em 'baralho' não há vestígio vocálico de _i _[bɐ.ɾa.ʎʊ].


É exactamente assim que a fonética russa (altamente palatalizada e iotificada) descreve as vogais suaves átonas ("_ya", "ye", "yo", "yu") _após uma consoante. Perde-se qualquer vestígio _audível _do _i_, mas fica um _i residual _na própria palatalização ou suavização da consoante que antecede o _iota. _Alguns descrevem o _i breve _como se em simultâneo com a consoante palatalizada. (no caso das vogais suaves tónicas, a _iotificação _mantém-se em geral)
À diferença da fonologia portuguesa, em russo quase todas as consoantes são palatalizáveis e formam um par "duro" (não-palatalizado) e "suave" (palatalizado). Mas o que determina se a consoante é palatalizada (suavizada) ou não? A vogal que se segue: se a vogal é "dura" (*a*, *e*, *o*, *u* e um *i velarizado*), a consoante é dura; se a vogal é suave (*ya*, *ye*, *yo*, *yu* e um *i não-velarizado*), a consoante é da variante suave, e a suavização da consoante "ocupa o lugar" do *i breve*. Caso não se siga nenhuma vogal mas a consoante seja suave, há um "sinal suave", que transcreve geralmente como apóstrofo (').
Este "sinal suave" (myakhki znak) curiosamente, em outros sistemas fonéticos como o romeno ou o italiano, encontra um equivalente exacto num _*i *_que é escrito mas não é pronunciado (audivelmente). O _*i *_funde-se com a consoante palatalizada e é indistinguível, inseparável desta, como unha-e-carne.

E, por último - e realmente confesso que não sei se isto tem que ver com diferenças de pronúncia regional ou com mera diferença de percepção - para os meus ouvidos já meio-moucos de muito trabalharem, _baralho _sempre teve e terá o som audível de um _i breve _colado inseparavelmente ao _l palatalizado, _até que a morte os separe, _in saecula saeculorum, Amen _


----------



## metaphrastes

guihenning said:


> O 'lh' brasileiro é uma consoante palatal lateral, uma boa porção posterior da língua pressiona o palato formando o som [ʎ], assim: mu.'ʎɛʀ, muitos falantes substituem esse fonema pela sequência 'lj': mu.'ljɛʀ que é levemente diferente, pois somente a ponta da língua toca a parte anterior dos dentes.


Tendo relido o fio com mais atenção e dado conta da sua descrição do _lh _"brasileiro", como palatal lateral, tenho de dizer que, apesar de lidar com sistemas fonéticos bastante diferentes do português, não sou capaz de reproduzir sem grande esforço a articulação que descreveu. Talvez, limitação física do aparelho fonador, talvez falta de hábito que é na prática uma segunda natureza. Para mim, o _lh _sempre foi emitido com a ponta da língua (enrolada para baixo) e com um som de _i breve _mais ou menos audível. O som que descreve - e estou certo de que o faz com fundamentos - é inteira novidade para mim, e não só irreproduzível como indistinguível do seu alófono que me é velho conhecido (embora vir a distinguir os alófonos me pareça mais factível que vir a emitir os dois com o mínimo de à vontade).

E acrescento que, além de confiar na sua descrição, parece-me plausível. O _n_, que em português sofre palatalização acentuada como _nh_, sendo articulado na parte posterior da língua e palato mole, tem um equivalente em russo ou em sérvio que se articula com a ponta da língua recurvada - como no russo _"Nyet!" "Não!" _Ora, o _i breve _ou _iode _provém da vogal suave _"ye"_, mas poderia provir noutras palavras de qualquer outra vogal suave _(ya, yo, yu)_ ou do "sinal suave" que marca a palatalização. Curiosamente, o alfabeto sérvio fundiu a letra "n" com o sinal suave, num alófono do nosso _nh _ou do _ñ _espanhol, e fez o mesmo com o "l", marcando a palatalização destas duas consoantes, em particular, por um único sinal gráfico. (mais uma prova da associação entre palatalização e iotificação)

Donde a minha ideia de que o _l _e o _n_, em geral, e não só em português, são as consoantes de longe mais sujeitas à palatalização. O russo palataliza grande parte das suas consoantes mas, francamente, a diferença é muito subtil para se distinguir, com a excepção clara do _n _e do _l _que encontram um paralelo claro na nossa fonética.

Quanto à sua descrição do _lh_, francamente é um dado novo para mim que ainda há que digerir e assimilar. Mas, sendo _suave_, é certamente fácil de engolir...


----------



## guihenning

@metaphrastes, na página do Wikipédia  há explicações mais detalhadas sobre a consoante em apreço, além de vários exemplos em todas as línguas em que ocorre. Não consegui acessar o _link_ da fonte portuguesa que afirma que em Portugal a consonante é alvéolo-palatal, o que não me soa nada diferente da 'nossa'.

@Nino83, bem-vindo de volta!
Eu achei uma explicação que vai ao encontro da minha sobre as vogais arredondadas:



> Wertzner et al. (2007, p. 347) identificaram, ao analisarem dois gêmeos de 11 anos e 6 meses de idade, ambos tendo obtido diagnóstico de transtorno fonológico, que a consoante líquida [l] apresentou o índice mais elevado de produção correta, enquanto que a consoante [ʎ] foi produzida corretamente quando acompanhada das vogais [a] e (u), sendo substituída por [l] quando acompanhando a vogal (i)_. _A conclusão a que as autoras chegaram foi a de que essa substituição se deu por haver uma proximidade entre os gestos articulatórios de [ʎ] e de : haveria uma economia, por parte do falante, em decorrência do estreitamento vertical da cavidade oral, o que facilitaria a transformação do som palatal em palatalizado. As autoras ainda sugerem, baseando-se em outro estudo (CASTRO, 2004, apud op. cit.), que parece haver uma facilitação da realização da consoante [ʎ] caso ela seja seguida por vogais arredondadas (o, ɔ, u), em decorrência do gesto articulatório de arredondamento dos lábios. Em seus próprios dados, a realização correta de [ʎ] se deu apenas quando o segmento foi seguido da vogal (u)…



P.S perguntei ao meu amigo português como ele pronuncia o meu nome e a explicação dele foi: «_É um toque meio que conjunto que toca os limites do palato duro e um pouco do 'alveolar ridge'. Mais ou menos isso, acho.» _o que corrobora o que diz a Wikipédia sobre a consoante portuguesa ser alvéolo-palatal…


----------



## Nino83

@guihenning  obrigado!
Sim, concordo. Parece que no Brasil essa assimilação de sons não aconteça só com /l + j/ mas também com /li/. Por exemplo Danilo Caymmi ("Samba da Minha Terra - Diogo Nogueira, Danilo Caymmi e Nelson Rufino" no youtube) canta _o samba da minha terra deixa a gente mo*lhe*, quando se canta todo o mundo bo*lhe*, quando se canta todo o mundo bo*lhe*_. Como disse um membro do fórum:


mexerica feliz said:


> Muita gente não sabe LHE DAR com isso.


No Portugal os sons são diferentes, pelo menos na pronúncia dos jornalistas (por exemplo a jornalista do RTP Márcia Rodriguez faz uma clara distinção entre _família_ e _mulher_, _filhas_, no vídeo "Obama e familia visitam tropas americanas na época natalícia").


----------



## AlexSantos

Então o "lh" europeu é uma consoante alveolo-palatal e o brasileiro é palatal lateral? Definitivamente consigo perceber a diferença entre "li" e "lhi", mas pronuncio ambos de maneira homófona, como "lh". Em algumas regiões do Brasil, parece que isso se dá também com o "n", algumas pessoas pronunciam a combinação "ni" como "nh", por exemplo "menino" torna-se "menhino".


----------



## verdas gong

É o velho problema de: _ 

sei lidar com isso ~ sei lhe dar com isso_ (como muitos escrevem).
_vou lidar ~ vou lhe dar_


----------

